# Как купить немецкий аккордеон б/у в Новосибирске



## Dolli (11 Янв 2021)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые форумчане. Помогите ,пожалуйста, купить аккордеон в Новосибирске или области.
Смотрю на Авито уже год и либо внешне что-то не то с инструментами, либо цена неадекватная, как мне кажется.
Нужно: полный немецкий аккордеон 41/120 , живой, с нерваными мехами, звучащий всеми своими клавишами и кнопками, одним словом - исправный. Ещё желателен красный цвет, но это уже так, хотелки. Естественно, главное - состояние.
Рассматриваю WM Stella, Diana, RS Montana. Да любой обыкновенный, лишь бы состояние хорошее.
Подскажите, какая цена адекватная за них? Кто-то за 15 продает, кто-то за 40 и божится, что инструмент после сервиса и вообще как новый. Я бы заплатила 40, если он в идеале, но сама я, естественно, не особо понимаю внутреннее устройство.
Ситуация осложняется тем, что я в НСО и поехать посмотреть могу сорваться не сразу.
Посоветуйте, пожалуйста, где можно купить именно хороший инструмент, на котором можно играть.
Вот такие варианты на Авито...
Стелла


https://www.avito.ru/novosibirsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_weltmeister_stella_1991661541?


Монтана utm_campaign=native&utm_medium=item_page_android&utm_source=soc_sharing


https://www.avito.ru/novosibirsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_1512394248?utm_campaign=native&utm_medium=item_page_android&utm_source=soc_sharing


Тут странное что-то


https://www.avito.ru/novosibirsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_1957501301?utm_campaign=native&utm_medium=item_page_android&utm_source=soc_sharing



И каприс ещё за 100...



https://www.avito.ru/novosibirsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_weltmeister_caprice_44_1790460511?utm_campaign=native&utm_medium=item_page_android&utm_source=soc_sharing


А вот на вид вроде как то, что нужно, но продавец "морозится", ответил один раз, что продает и всё и телефон скрыт, не позвонить. Не мошенник ли? Мне пять часов езды до него, но я бы съездила, а тут ни ответа, ни привета...


https://www.avito.ru/suzun/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_royalstandart_montana_2073798274?utm_campaign=native&utm_medium=item_page_android&utm_source=soc_sharing


----------



## vev (11 Янв 2021)

Dolli, 

Поиск и пересыл из Москвы... Обратитесь к Юрию (zet10)
В провинции выбора практически нет, а то, что есть - сильно дороже


----------



## ugly (11 Янв 2021)

Учебных прямодечников в провинциях много, но искать инструмент рядом имеет смысл, если сами можете проверить всё что нужно.


Dolli написал(а):


> Тут странное что-то


Старое, хлам.


Dolli написал(а):


> И каприс ещё за 100...


Дорого.


Dolli написал(а):


> Не мошенник ли?


Вполне возможно, цена несколько занижена.


----------



## Dolli (11 Янв 2021)

vev, спасибо большое!
ugly, спасибо!


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (11 Янв 2021)

Могу предложить в Вашем бюджете Вальтмейстер Консона моего ученика (Ему купили S4 готововыборный). Инструмент, черного цвета, полный, со ступенчатой декой. Есть маленький недостаток: отсутствует нижний пластиковый элемент на крышке (на звук не влияет))). В остальном в хорошем состоянии. Этот инструмент на порядок лучше перечисленных Вами. Как преподаватель Уфимского училища искусств могу гарантировать безопасность сделки. Поспособствую отправке. Да, цена 43000. Посмотреть можно здесь: 



https://www.avito.ru/ufa/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_weltmeister_consona_2007282316?utm_campaign=native&utm_medium=item_page_android&utm_source=soc_sharing


----------



## Dolli (12 Янв 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Могу предложить в Вашем бюджете Вальтмейстер Консона моего ученика (Ему купили S4 готововыборный). Инструмент, черного цвета, полный, со ступенчатой декой. Есть маленький недостаток: отсутствует нижний пластиковый элемент на крышке (на звук не влияет))). В остальном в хорошем состоянии. Этот инструмент на порядок лучше перечисленных Вами. Как преподаватель Уфимского училища искусств могу гарантировать безопасность сделки. Поспособствую отправке. Да, цена 43000. Посмотреть можно здесь:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.avito.ru/ufa/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_weltmeister_consona_2007282316?utm_campaign=native&utm_medium=item_page_android&utm_source=soc_sharing


Большое спасибо! Инструмент действительно достойный. За него это хорошая цена. Но это немного выбивается всё же из моего бюджета.
Мои умения на текущий момент не очень, потому потолок цены пока 25-30 тыс.


----------



## Alex33 (12 Янв 2021)

Dolli написал(а):


> Большое спасибо! Инструмент действительно достойный. За него это хорошая цена. Но это немного выбивается всё же из моего бюджета.
> Мои умения на текущий момент не очень, потому потолок цены пока 25-30 тыс.


Доброе утро, Dolli). Вы правильно сделали, что обратились на этот сайт. Ребята у нас все доброжелательные и профессионально помогут Вам в покупке аккордеона). Но, чем дешевле Вы купите инструмент, тем быстрее пропадёт желание на нём заниматься. Предложенный аккордеон от Игоря соответствует статусу цена-качество. Для понимания того, что Вам нужно, обратитесь к Юрию.


----------



## vev (12 Янв 2021)

Dolli, 

Я б не стал искать в этом диапазоне. Купите комплект дров.... Игорь предлагает очень правильное решение за разумную цену


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Янв 2021)

Пишите Соглашение, 30 т сразу, и 13- в рассрочку. Вполне работающая практика. Ролик там, скорее всего, с древнего телефона. Но кажется , что та Консона разливистая маманегорюй. Смотрите сами, что играть собираетесь... .


----------



## Alex33 (12 Янв 2021)

Dolli, для полноты картины, есть ли у Вас музыкальное образование?


----------



## vyachek (12 Янв 2021)

В Омской области Супита за 55000. Ссылка.


----------



## vev (12 Янв 2021)

vyachek, 
не может быть... Фейк


----------



## Alex33 (12 Янв 2021)

Игорь Гребёнкин написал(а):


> Поспособствую отправке.


Игорь, а сколько денег возьмут за доставку вашего аккордеона в Новосибирск?


----------



## vev (12 Янв 2021)

Alex33, 

Я из Москвы баян Деловыми линиями в Ебург отправлял за 600-800 рублей вроде...


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (12 Янв 2021)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Игорь, а сколько денег возьмут за доставку вашего аккордеона в Новосибирск?


Не интересовался, если честно. Но, думаю, разумные деньги. Звякните в "Деловые линии" в Вашем городе, там обстоятельно все расскажут.


----------



## Alex33 (12 Янв 2021)

vev написал(а):


> Я из Москвы баян Деловыми линиями в Ебург отправлял за 600-800 рублей вроде...


Тогда предложение Игоря самое оптимальное.


----------



## Игорь Гребёнкин (12 Янв 2021)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Пишите Соглашение, 30 т сразу, и 13- в рассрочку. Вполне работающая практика. Ролик там, скорее всего, с древнего телефона. Но кажется , что та Консона разливистая маманегорюй. Смотрите сами, что играть собираетесь... .


Не в бровь, а в глаз. Записался студент на свой телефон дома. Так себе, на мой вкус получилось. Вживую звучит, конечно приличнее)). Если кто попросит, на камеру перезапишемся.


----------

